

Mark Karpeles, former Mt. Gox CEO, started a new company - markmassie
https://www.forever.net/support/payments

======
sashanna
Kill it with fire

~~~
officialjunk
Clearly you need to read the FAQ before jumping to any conclusions ;)

[https://www.forever.net/dedicated/stock?tab=2](https://www.forever.net/dedicated/stock?tab=2)

------
epaga
Note also that Mark has started responding to a few Reddit comments:
[http://www.reddit.com/user/MagicalTux](http://www.reddit.com/user/MagicalTux)

------
itazula
See Mark here: [https://www.tibanne.com/about](https://www.tibanne.com/about)

